# You know when you drive a CC when...



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I saw this thread on golf forum and i thought would be fun to have one for our CC's.


One of my favorite and happened so many times:
Woow beautiful car.What is it? )


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

Someone asks if it's a Mercedes


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

Someone asks "What's a CC?" with a  face


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

aero3113 said:


> Someone asks if it's a Mercedes


Lol i got that too

When u close the door by pushing it by the corner where the Crome strip ends


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Lol i got that too
> 
> When u close the door by pushing it by the corner where the Crome strip ends


EXACTLY what I do! Trained the wife also. LoL!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hahahah i tell everyone before they get off the car


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

When you frequently hear the phrase: "_*What kind of Volkswagen is that?*_"


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

"You are smart and saved money by getting that instead of the mercades. Plus your car looks better than one of them."


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Lol i got that too
> 
> When u close the door by pushing it by the corner where the Crome strip ends


i am not alone!!! too funny, i keep microfiber cloths on each door to wipe just in case some one touches it with their creasy hands :laugh:

When you can hear your mudflaps scraping every time you go over a speedbumb :banghead:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

"Is that a Phaeton?"


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

when you drive up next to another CC at a red light or on the freeway and you are checking out each others cars....:laugh:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

When u banging on the rear seat and shes on top and u bang her and the roof with her head lmao


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

kleineGTI said:


> When you frequently hear the phrase: "_*What kind of Volkswagen is that?*_"


x2

Especially being debadged!!!




















TM


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

When someone asks you what kind of car you drive and you tell them a CC and they say what? A C and C?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbca (May 25, 2012)

It's the best way to close the door


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

People ask... "this is a Volkswagen??"


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

When you park in the back of the parking lot, so no one dings up your car.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

lipprandt35 said:


> When you park in the back of the parking lot, so no one dings up your car.


Lol x2


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

When u park your car , then you turn and u look while u walk away thinking that a bad ass car lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

aero3113 said:


> Someone asks if it's a Mercedes



Ditto ..


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Toma23 said:


> When u park your car , then you turn and u look while u walk away thinking that a bad ass car lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes


----------



## oates1906 (Jun 23, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> When u park your car , then you turn and u look while u walk away thinking that a bad ass car lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. So true! Did that very thing this morning when I got to work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

When you have to move your baby into funny angles to get them into their rear facing child seat.

When you watch the valet guy drive away thinking "what did I just do?"

When you pull in to a Vw dealer and realize that you have their highest end car (in the US).

When you like your fake leather more than most other brands "real" leather.


----------



## FishersCC (Jul 12, 2013)

Speed bump = Nemesis!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

CCdave said:


> When you have to move your baby into funny angles to get them into their rear facing child seat.
> 
> Lol true


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder why I never got a single comment about my car being mixed up with a Mercedes. It's true that most people don't know the exact model but I always get comments like "oh that's a volkswagen, well don't worry eventually you will trade it in for a better car" . I also had people call it a Jetta. Most people around my way has a negative stereotypical idea about VW in general. I even had people give me that "yeah maybe you couldn't afford a better car so you drive that now" look. 

I've never had one of those proud moment. I actually had many more comments about our jeep when we bought it new vs the CC. Despite all that, I really love driving my car.


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

wen you have 5 people who want to go out, but your car only handles four, which means your not DD.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

You ask your passenger how dirty their shoes are before getting in. Then instruct them to keep their feet on the rubber mat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> I wonder why I never got a single comment about my car being mixed up with a Mercedes. It's true that most people don't know the exact model but I always get comments like "oh that's a volkswagen, well don't worry eventually you will trade it in for a better car" . I also had people call it a Jetta. Most people around my way has a negative stereotypical idea about VW in general. I even had people give me that "yeah maybe you couldn't afford a better car so you drive that now" look.
> 
> I've never had one of those proud moment. I actually had many more comments about our jeep when we bought it new vs the CC. Despite all that, I really love driving my car.


Jelly people.be proud as long as U love it.


----------



## iflylikeaneagle (Jan 18, 2014)

When 1. look out the window just to see her sitting in the driveway
2. Park far away so no one parks near you
3. Come out of the store and find people admiring your car
4. Constantly get asked "What is it?"
5.Get pulled over and use the speed warning function on the dash to trick the cop into thinking his radar gun was wrong haha happened last night!


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> I wonder why I never got a single comment about my car being mixed up with a Mercedes. It's true that most people don't know the exact model but I always get comments like "oh that's a volkswagen, well don't worry eventually you will trade it in for a better car" . I also had people call it a Jetta. Most people around my way has a negative stereotypical idea about VW in general. I even had people give me that "yeah maybe you couldn't afford a better car so you drive that now" look.
> 
> I've never had one of those proud moment. I actually had many more comments about our jeep when we bought it new vs the CC. Despite all that, I really love driving my car.


This is closer to my experience as well. I don't get the condescending VW=cheap vibe from people, but more of the "cool looking car, what's reliability like?, glad I can look at or ride in yours and not have to deal with the ownership experience".

On the "positive" side, at work I've noticed one guy with a ~2006-7 M-B S class giving my CC the double and triple take on more than one occasion in the parking lot.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> When you park in the back of the parking lot, so no one dings up your car.


:thumbup:

And when you come back to your car, there always seems to be some ratty ass Ford Escort next to it. :screwy:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And when you come back to your car, there always seems to be some ratty ass Ford Escort next to it. :screwy:


:banghead: freekin hate that!
Then you walk around your car...to make sure they didnt ding it with their door.


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

When one of your family members want to "take it out for a few hours" to impress someone...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

When you slam your CC and grind the passenger side rail with the axle.. #staticlife 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

when you open the door and it comes back and hits you in your knee :banghead:


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

Sitting in a parking lot scratching away at a couple scratch tickets I had a random guy open the rear door and go to hang his suits before realizing that it A. wasn't his car and B. I was sitting in the front seat. He proceeded to apologize about a hundred times, and then walk to his CLS55. I offered a straight trade, but he politely declined. :laugh:


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^ Lol! Awesome!! 

The conversation usually goes: What is that? It's a VW CC. What year? '12. O, so it just came out? No, it's been out at least 5 years. Really. I've never seen one.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

When even after you've had it for a while, you still manage to bang your head getting in. 
(Mostly for tall people)


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

ShadowWabbit said:


> When even after you've had it for a while, you still manage to bang your head getting in.
> (Mostly for tall people)


I'm not tall and I still do it.


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

LilJonny16 said:


> I'm not tall and I still do it.


X2


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

1. You or your passenger scrapes/stabs themselves with either the front or rear doors.

2. You get to decline carpools, by saying "I can only take 3 people." (At least on my 2010 model, I guess the newer ones are now 5 seaters.)


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

camarkim said:


> 1. You or your passenger scrapes/stabs themselves with either the front or rear doors.
> 
> 2. You get to decline carpools, by saying "I can only take 3 people." (At least on my 2010 model, I guess the newer ones are now 5 seaters.)


1. Omg that is so true! I rape myself with that back door every time I open it!

2. The new 5th seat is useless. It's skinny and higher than the other two. So even if you had a '13, you're not missing out.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

You slice the hell out of your hand with the cubby to the left of the steering wheel.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

CCdave said:


> When you have to move your baby into funny angles to get them into their rear facing child seat.


Totally agree with this! Even after I turned the seat around to face the front I still have to tip my son back to get him in the car lol.


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

1. When you park in a tight spot, open your door halfway and have to shuffle/wiggle out, praying you don't hit your door against the car next to you
2. (when the above happens) checking to see if you scratched your own door, not even checking if you dented the other car
3. Walking back to your car and snapping Another picture just because you love it so much


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Rybo VW CC said:


> 1. When you park in a tight spot, open your door halfway and have to shuffle/wiggle out, praying you don't hit your door against the car next to you
> 2. (when the above happens) checking to see if you scratched your own door, not even checking if you dented the other car
> 3. Walking back to your car and snapping Another picture just because you love it so much


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Parking in the spots next to your office so you can walk down the hall and admire your car from different angles.

(Also when it rains walking over to same windows to watch the windows automatically wind up, while others are running outside to close theirs):laugh:


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

You know you drive a CC when no one knows what you are driving, other than fellow CC owners.

Someone stopped me in the parking lot of a grocery store and told me that it was the best looking VW they have seen. There was a lady getting a quote for her car windows to be tinted, she saw my car while it was getting done in the shop and wouldn't stop talking about it. All of the feedback I have gotten from people has been positive.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

When you push the gas pedal and it doesn't go like it should [DSG Owners]


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> When you push the gas pedal and it doesn't go like it should [DSG Owners]


Yes itgoes faster than m


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

vahdyx said:


> When you push the gas pedal and it doesn't go like it should [DSG Owners]


Get it tuned and you'll never have this problem again.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

- When you pop the trunk when there's some snow/water pooled up on the trunk lid and it all pours on into the trunk.

- You begin questioning your financial sanity when you get your second CC, fully knowing the depreciation hit.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't buy a car if you are going to worry about selling it.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> When you push the gas pedal and it doesn't go like it should [DSG Owners]


The only thing I dislike about my car... Does a tune REALLY take care of that though ? I've heard yes and no...


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> The only thing I dislike about my car... Does a tune REALLY take care of that though ? I've heard yes and no...


Since mine is a lease, I obviously have no intent in dumping money into it. I just wish I would have taken a longer test drive before hand, I probably would not have got a CC.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes a tune does take care of 1st gear crawl.


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

ShadowWabbit said:


> When even after you've had it for a while, you still manage to bang your head getting in.
> (Mostly for tall people)


Took the wife out for our anniversary in my new CC. On the way back to the car, I went full speed into the friggin door with my head. Nice bruise and swelling. Her first reaction was to laugh hysterically. I guess me spending more money to mod my car without her knowledge gives me the last laugh.


----------



## Jazznuts699 (Mar 11, 2007)

talja10 said:


> CCdave said:
> 
> 
> > When you have to move your baby into funny angles to get them into their rear facing child seat.
> ...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

under-pressure said:


> This is closer to my experience as well. I don't get the condescending VW=cheap vibe from people, but more of the "cool looking car, what's reliability like?, glad I can look at or ride in yours and not have to deal with the ownership experience".
> 
> On the "positive" side, at work I've noticed one guy with a ~2006-7 M-B S class giving my CC the double and triple take on more than one occasion in the parking lot.


I've had some comments like this as well. Folks saying, wow, nice looking VW, is it reliable? Then they say, I used to own an old Jetta or a Corrado and they're the worst.
Although, I must say that the positive feedbacks far outweigh the negative ones.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

When you leave the small cubby compartment on the left side of the steering wheel open as you get out of the car, and you get back in and scrape the crap out of your shin :laugh:


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Hahaha these are great and so true! Best I got was parking in the garage at work between a BMW and a Mercedes as the owners are getting out of their cars then just staring at me (23 year old) then back at the car, then back at me with a big smile on my face haha. Or when people get into the car and ask, wait, this is a VW?!


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

You cringe a little when your passengers grab the door handle and pull the door open, without waiting that split-second for the window to drop clear of the seal.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

10CC said:


> You cringe a little when your passengers grab the door handle and pull the door open, without waiting that split-second for the window to drop clear of the seal.


x1!!!


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

You enjoy staring at those beautiful lines, face and ass more than driving it 

You wonder why there is a setting for the date in the RNS, even though it doesn't show the date anywhere (my b7 Audi showed the date in the instrument cluseter)

When you can out accelerate an Audi A7 3.0T, keep up with a Porsche Cayenne GTS and the new Lexus is350


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

People look confused when you open your door with your windows down. (Where is the upper door edging)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## efar76 (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's one from a week ago...

when the stupid polar vortex causes your doors/windows to freeze shut and while you can still open the door without the window "creeping" down, closing the door is a challenge.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

10CC said:


> You cringe a little when your passengers grab the door handle and pull the door open, without waiting that split-second for the window to drop clear of the seal.


X2! :banghead:


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

efar76 said:


> Here's one from a week ago...
> 
> when the stupid polar vortex causes your doors/windows to freeze shut and while you can still open the door without the window "creeping" down, closing the door is a challenge.


Watching your car slowly cover with snow and debating if you should go out, wipe it off, and cover the window with a towel so it doesn't freeze or if you are too late...


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

When you back into a spot thinking your just inches from the object behind you, then after getting out of the car and inspecting what a great job you did you jump back in a back up 3 and a half more feet. :facepalm:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

AWolfgang said:


> When you back into a spot thinking your just inches from the object behind you, then after getting out of the car and inspecting what a great job you did you jump back in a back up 3 and a half more feet. :facepalm:


I feel that way with the curb, don't want to risk the rims.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> When you leave the small cubby compartment on the left side of the steering wheel open as you get out of the car, and you get back in and scrape the crap out of your shin :laugh:


 Oh, did that. Left a mark.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Thats why you install a cheap 15 dollar backup cam on your licence plate frame and route the wire to your rear view mirror with a built in 4.3 inch LCD! never have to worry about that AGAIN!


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> Thats why you install a cheap 15 dollar backup cam on your licence plate frame and route the wire to your rear view mirror with a built in 4.3 inch LCD! never have to worry about that AGAIN!


Speaking of a back up camera... I came from a '12 Kia Optima SX (didn't have nav but had a special little screen since it was equipped with UVO) and really really really miss that back up cameral!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

AWolfgang said:


> When you back into a spot thinking your just inches from the object behind you, then after getting out of the car and inspecting what a great job you did you jump back in a back up 3 and a half more feet. :facepalm:


Yes


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> I feel that way with the curb, don't want to risk the rims.


Before backing up by a curb, adjust your mirrors down, so you can see how close you are. I do that, works great.


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> Before backing up by a curb, adjust your mirrors down, so you can see how close you are. I do that, works great.


It is a shame it doesn't do it automatically.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

jd14 said:


> It is a shame it doesn't do it automatically.


If you have a CC with memory seats, you can enable auto mirror tilt on reverse in the MFI. Wish that we could have it without memory seats.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

When people ask:what if your key fob dosen work howu open the door?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

You lower your window slightly before your uninitiated passengers get out lest they open the door too quickly and drag the window.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

dcbc said:


> You lower your window slightly before your uninitiated passengers get out lest they open the door too quickly and drag the window.


Lol never thought about it


----------



## meeko67 (Dec 26, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> When u park your car , then you turn and u look while u walk away thinking that a bad ass car lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




:thumbup:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

efar76 said:


> Here's one from a week ago...
> 
> when the stupid polar vortex causes your doors/windows to freeze shut and while you can still open the door without the window "creeping" down, closing the door is a challenge.


I keep a bottle of prestone de-icer spray handy just for that reason!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> Before backing up by a curb, adjust your mirrors down, so you can see how close you are. I do that, works great.


I do that, and they adjust automatically, but I'm paranoid about my rims. :screwy:


----------



## CC_Lover (Sep 5, 2012)

When you find yourself warning every person who rides in your backseat to be careful when opening the back doors because they open so wide and are so long. LOL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

efar76 said:


> Here's one from a week ago...
> 
> when the stupid polar vortex causes your doors/windows to freeze shut and while you can still open the door without the window "creeping" down, closing the door is a challenge.


Having that problem today got 14 inches of snow last night and its currently 11 degrees outside. VW definitely didn't think that one through.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

AWolfgang said:


> Having that problem today got 14 inches of snow last night and its currently 11 degrees outside. VW definitely didn't think that one through.


Go to your dealer. They have a 'treatment' to put on the edge of the window, prevents it from icing at the top. You'll still get the ice at the bottom of the window, but once you handle that it should slide right out.


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> Go to your dealer. They have a 'treatment' to put on the edge of the window, prevents it from icing at the top. You'll still get the ice at the bottom of the window, but once you handle that it should slide right out.


Mine freezes at the bottom. So before I try and get in the car to start it and warm it up I scrape along the bottom of all the windows and give them a little love tap. Still a pain though.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

AWolfgang said:


> Mine freezes at the bottom. So before I try and get in the car to start it and warm it up I scrape along the bottom of all the windows and give them a little love tap. Still a pain though.


An old credit card works wonders for that. CAREFULLY slip it between the window and the seal at the rear end of the door, and CAREFULLY slide it toward the front so you don't damage the rubber.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

When Focus ST driver caughts up with you in morning traffic just to admire ur car and give you thumbs up! :thumbup:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

When you find a spot like this and park in it. I wish every lot had one!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

waltern said:


> When you find a spot like this and park in it. I wish every lot had one!


Haha, we have a spot like that at a Chick-Fil-A near our office. I take it every chance I get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

when people ask me if my 2009 is a 2013 or when i back up and my camera is out and the badge is flipped people either ask me what i backed into or i see people in my screen bent over in a goofy angle trying to figure out what the hell is in there or they are waving at me, or when they see the badge flip open the words " yo thats bad ass or "check that $hit out"


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

waltern said:


> When you find a spot like this and park in it. I wish every lot had one!


The birds must love you. :laugh:



> Mine freezes at the bottom. So before I try and get in the car to start it and warm it up I scrape along the bottom of all the windows and give them a little love tap. Still a pain though.


Might check to see if they can put something there...

We're going through equally crappy weather, only time I've had it 'stuck' is when copious amounts of ice were in that region. Simply scraped off and was good to go. Those seals are brittle though...


----------



## BZCC (Jul 12, 2013)

When you get the double stare at the lights. 
When they ask if the 2010 is a 2014
When they ask if the key is from a spaceship


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

When it has been in the shop more during the first 2 years of ownership then the entire 5 years you owned a Honda. But at least it is way sexier......


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

cngreeno said:


> When it has been in the shop more during the first 2 years of ownership then the entire 5 years you owned a Honda. But at least it is way sexier......


Lol, x2. My service reps know me by name now since I'm there all the time. They even recognize my voice over the phone sometimes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Lol i got that too
> 
> *When u close the door by pushing it by the corner where the Crome strip ends *


I do this.



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

When someone asks you for the Nth time "What car is that again?"
When my son tells me that riding in this car is like riding on a plane......


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

When your 17 ur old daughter wants to drive it, and you tell them " If you curb my wheels, I swear...I will put your a$$ up for adoption !!!!!"


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> The birds must love you. :laugh:
> 
> 
> You really are Mr. Brightside. If someone gave you a bar of gold, you would complain that it is heavy.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

waltern said:


> GeoVDub said:
> 
> 
> > The birds must love you. :laugh:
> ...


----------



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

You know when you drive a CC when... You drive over a speed bump on a freezing cold morning and the front end sounds like an old pirate ship.


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

darvex said:


> You know when you drive a CC when... You drive over a speed bump on a freezing cold morning and the front end sounds like an old pirate ship.


And the suspension is so soft and squishy that it slams the bottom on the speed bump.


----------



## superseiyan (Sep 11, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> Thats why you install a cheap 15 dollar backup cam on your licence plate frame and route the wire to your rear view mirror with a built in 4.3 inch LCD! never have to worry about that AGAIN!


How reliable are these after market cameras? And how useful are backup sensors alone vs. LCDs...? I might fold and do it, but I'd need a non-invasive install that's quick and that can be undone. Part of me is just being stubborn though, I don't like the idea of relying too much on the aid and "unlearning" how to use the rearview window and turning my head. 

But to keep it on topic I agree. You know you own a CC when you become a poor parker and you don't give a fuuuu. Me too protecting the rims/wheels is a priority over being perfectly 2 inches away or whatever from the curb.


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

(For those of us with OEM HIDs) When you start the car, at night with the headlights set to auto, and you watch the lights do their little dance for the first 10 seconds.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Xklusiv said:


> (For those of us with OEM HIDs) When you start the car, at night with the headlights set to auto, and you watch the lights do their little dance for the first 10 seconds.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Each and every time.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Xklusiv said:


> (For those of us with OEM HIDs) When you start the car, at night with the headlights set to auto, and you watch the lights do their little dance for the first 10 seconds.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk





jd14 said:


> Each and every time.



When you tell your passangers to shut up and watch this, point towards the wall in front of your car, then turn the car on and smile regardless of if they appreciate the show or not


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

Xklusiv said:


> (For those of us with OEM HIDs) When you start the car, at night with the headlights set to auto, and you watch the lights do their little dance for the first 10 seconds.


Right after I watch the speedo and tach needles pin themselves. The CC is the most entertaining car to start I've ever had.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

You get beeped at because you go 1 mph over a speed bump..


----------



## BZCC (Jul 12, 2013)

When your sunroof doesn't open all way...👎


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Not sure if someone already mentioned this but...........

you inspect the entire trunk trim for cracks each time you close your trunk. If inspection clears and you don't find any cracks, you walk away happy thinking YES!! Still good!!


----------



## oates1906 (Jun 23, 2013)

When you're out washing your CC and a random Ford Mustang owner stops and says, "I've never thought too much about VW, but that's one sweet a$$ ride. Wanna trade?" 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*Classic!*



lipprandt35 said:


> When your 17 ur old daughter wants to drive it, and you tell them " If you curb my wheels, I swear...I will put your a$$ up for adoption !!!!!"



My Vote for Top Honor


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

When you have to pull up on the hood to open it, because the hood release only unlocks the lock and doesnt pop it up..

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Sammzway said:


> Not sure if someone already mentioned this but...........
> 
> 
> 
> you inspect the entire trunk trim for cracks each time you close your trunk. If inspection clears and you don't find any cracks, you walk away happy thinking YES!! Still good!!





x2 yes yes i do that all the time especially now in the winter time





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)

When your passenger yanks their door open before the window lowers for the door to open.....


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> Not sure if someone already mentioned this but...........
> 
> you inspect the entire trunk trim for cracks each time you close your trunk. If inspection clears and you don't find any cracks, you walk away happy thinking YES!! Still good!!


Sigh........After 5 years it finally happened. I guess I'm lucky I made it this far....


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Sammzway said:


> I wonder why I never got a single comment about my car being mixed up with a Mercedes. It's true that most people don't know the exact model but I always get comments like "oh that's a volkswagen, well don't worry eventually you will trade it in for a better car" . I also had people call it a Jetta. Most people around my way has a negative stereotypical idea about VW in general. I even had people give me that "yeah maybe you couldn't afford a better car so you drive that now" look.
> 
> I've never had one of those proud moment. I actually had many more comments about our jeep when we bought it new vs the CC. Despite all that, I really love driving my car.


Ditto - Unless I'm driving in a "poorer" suburb of Illinois. There's lots of Audi / Mercedes North of I-88 Chicagoland. In fact.... I get looks of "Who do you think you're trying to impress" from Mercedes owners on I-88 I-90 I-294 ALL the time.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

dieracks said:


> I keep a bottle of prestone de-icer spray handy just for that reason!


I've also found this to be a problem with the backup camera sticking in the open position (2010 VR6 4 Motion)


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

VR6 + 4Motion People

1. When it's snowing like crazy, everyone's driving like they've never seen snow before and:
a: They get stuck / have a hard time pulling away from a stop light while you just speed on past them like it was a dry road
b: You have no problem pulling through slippage, "DRIVING" the car through the turns in snow versus braking and losing grip


2. When you're in your car and a friend is with you who says "Wow this thing actually some balls..." and then you say, "Oh I was just in drive... let me switch to "Sport Mode.""


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

(For those of us with the VR6) When you wait for that "rough" idle to subside, after cold starting the vehicle.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

When you lend your car to someone who has no idea wtf to do with the key to start the car. Haha


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Vr6 and 4 motion only?? Nahh
Here 2.0t fwd
These is when u know when u drive a cc 
http://youtu.be/Rw84pcTrS7Q


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

When you apply the electric parking break...and someone asks.."what was that noise?"

I tell them that was the electronic trunk monkey being activated ...


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

When your EPB won't release in the cold...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

When you start your car in the morning and have to wait for over 10 seconds for the rear camera to activate :-(


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

You can't help take a pic from your office window


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

boogiedownberlin said:


> When you start your car in the morning and have to wait for over 10 seconds for the rear camera to activate :-(


X2


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

When every other driver who drives an Infiniti G35 or G37 tries to drag race with you if they pull up next to you at a stop light.

Well at least in my area, because I seem to always end up next to an older or newer G car at a stop light on a particular road I take to work at night that leads right into the highway, and nearly every single G-driver floor it when the light turns green, it never fails.

Some times I will play if it the road looks clear, but most of the time I wait a second after the light change before I hit the gas just to see if the G drivers will peel-off, and most of them do every time


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

talja10 said:


> X2


x3


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

When you leave your car with the valet parking guy and while walking away you look back and 20 seconds later he still hasn't figured out how to release the parking brake.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

NateSVT said:


> When you leave your car with the valet parking guy and while walking away you look back and 20 seconds later he still hasn't figured out how to release the parking brake.


HA that's funny, valet NEVER touch my CC. I always paid them to park her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> HA that's funny, valet NEVER touch my CC. I always paid them to park her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


They never touch your car, yet you pay them to park?
What?lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> They never touch your car, yet you pay them to park?
> What?lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


I think, could be wrong, he was saying he pays the valet to park the woman he is with while he parks the car himself lol.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

nozmadd0x said:


> I think, could be wrong, he was saying he pays the valet to park the woman he is with while he parks the car himself lol.


Bingo!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## efar76 (Jan 8, 2014)

when you try to explain to people who have no idea what a CC is by comparing it to it's less interesting cousin Passat with the differences of:

1. lower roofline (all they see is less rear headroom)
2. frameless doors (weird window moving just to open/close the doors)
3. 4-person seating (completely impractical)

and they look at you like "why would you want something like that?!?!"

But you don't care... because you love your CC.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Inifiniti*

Looking for a new SUV I drove my CC with the wife to the Infiniti dealer- The GM said what do you drive husband i said a CC he said "What's that" I giggled because he was about mid 30s I was like its a VW he said oh yes those hatchbacks 

When we were leaving the AGM was parked beside us leaving also and said 'Geez thats new I love those Leds'..


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

coachpalmer said:


> Looking for a new SUV I drove my CC with the wife to the Infiniti dealer- The GM said what do you drive husband i said a CC he said "What's that" I giggled because he was about mid 30s I was like its a VW he said oh yes those hatchbacks
> 
> When we were leaving the AGM was parked beside us leaving also and said 'Geez thats new I love those Leds'..


You should have told him that the maker of these 'hatchbacks' has a slew of brands that make his Datsun's look like a total poverty brand... Bentley, Bugatti, Lamborghini, Audi.. lol. Infinity is a nice near luxury brand, a step beyond Acura, not quite Lexus. Still nice though, just can't stand brand elitism. One of the reasons I went with the CC over a 'me-too' 3 series or a C-class.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

I hear that Mike. 

Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> You should have told him that the maker of these 'hatchbacks' has a slew of brands that make his Datsun's look like a total poverty brand... Bentley, Bugatti, Lamborghini, Audi.. lol. Infinity is a nice near luxury brand, a step beyond Acura, not quite Lexus. Still nice though, just can't stand brand elitism. One of the reasons I went with the CC over a 'me-too' 3 series or a C-class.


I love it when I hear or read something like this. You're comparing your entry level vehicle brand to a luxury brand by using examples like Bentley and Bugatti? :facepalm:

That's like saying yeah I live in this studio apartment because there is a penthouse on top of this building. Yes, so? What's the point? Infiniti model line up is far superb and advanced compared to your VW line up. In addition, CC is a cheaper version of 6 series and CLS. Stop trying to compare it to a C class and 3 series. You went with a CC because you tried to compare a Jetta of MB and BMW and realized "Oh I can afford a CLS of VW, so why not".


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh geez.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Here we go... :laugh:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

OK, now that we have dispensed with pleasantries, back to our regular show... 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

When you open your door and the seat gets covered in snow.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Sammzway said:


> I love it when I hear or read something like this. You're comparing your entry level vehicle brand to a luxury brand by using examples like Bentley and Bugatti? :facepalm:
> 
> That's like saying yeah I live in this studio apartment because there is a penthouse on top of this building. Yes, so? What's the point? Infiniti model line up is far superb and advanced compared to your VW line up. In addition, CC is a cheaper version of 6 series and CLS. Stop trying to compare it to a C class and 3 series. You went with a CC because you tried to compare a Jetta of MB and BMW and realized "Oh I can afford a CLS of VW, so why not".


I'm not going to claim that it's a Bugatti or something, but parent company wise, I have much more respect for VW AG. They spend more on R&D across all their brands than any other automaker and still manage to rank in the top 3 in global sales with Toyota and GM. 

I get aggravated that the US perception/brand experience of VW is so off of what the rest of the world is. In the UK, a base 3-series starts at 23k pounds, a CC at 24k pounds, and a C class at 26k pounds. They are all midsize sedans at the core, which is why I compare them and cross shopped them before buying. VW is cross shopped with the 'big luxury' brands in the rest of the world. Here, it's looked down upon. VW needs to get their dealer network together in the US. Americans are also very brand conscious people. We're the reason brands like Infinity, Acura and Lexus exist. No one here wants to pay $35-50k+ for a Nissan Cima or Fuga. To me, the CC is a tremendous value. They know they can't charge $50k for a CC R-Line here (It costs 30k pounds in UK, about $49k USD) so they charge $30k here.

I bought my car because I love the look much more than a 3, the C, and the CLA (Really odd looking proportions). Interior materials are right on par with the rest. (Ex gf has 11 328i and was jealous of my interior). The other's are fantastic cars, but I just couldn't justify the price difference.


----------



## L-I-V-I-N (Jan 26, 2009)

when you try to raise the volume in your MKIV R32 from the steering wheel.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Keep the topic on guys.
When someone just told me:nice vw cc (old man) it stands side by side with Mercedes.
Ps:he was like 60 years old man and he knew the vw cc like he owned one.i was ready to ask him:whats your nick name on vortex lmao


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> When you open your door and the seat gets covered in snow.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Ironic. We just got our second snow this winter, and my seat got very much so covered in snow this morning when I opened my door.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

talja10 said:


> Keep the topic on guys.
> When someone just told me:nice vw cc (old man) it stands side by side with Mercedes.
> Ps:he was like 60 years old man and he knew the vw cc like he owned one.i was ready to ask him:whats your nick name on vortex lmao


I'm a 62 year old man and I do own one


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Underthesun said:


> Ironic. We just got our second snow this winter, and my seat got very much so covered in snow this morning when I opened my door.


Now everytime theres snow i run my finger across the door "frame" it does the trick 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

^Thanks for the tip


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

old guy2 said:


> I'm a 62 year old man and I do own one


Respect all to you.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Underthesun said:


> ^Thanks for the tip


Three potential entry points...

Side of the window. The smaller stickout just to the right of the window where the physical door begins, and over by the mirror. If you clear those three locations out, you'll generally avoid the seatvalanche.


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

The Owner of a Daytona R/T (Yes, Its got a Hemi), ask where's that White VW with a Awesome looking body. He seem disappointed I did not bring it to work. It was getting a bath for the weekend.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

Sammzway said:


> I love it when I hear or read something like this. You're comparing your entry level vehicle brand to a luxury brand by using examples like Bentley and Bugatti? :facepalm:
> .


Who owns Bugatti and Bentley? Or even Lambo and Porsche


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

^ I don't get these arguments. Swatch watch group owns several other watch brands like Breguet and others that sell watches that are in the hundreds of thousands of dollars each, so that does that make an $80 swatch great? I don't think so. Let just love our cars for what they are, great for the money, and what we wanted when we bought them.

Back on track. 

When you have another makers wheels on it and your neighbors are very confused on what kind of car you drive. I had an 80 year old couple ask me if it was a new small Rolls.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

When you look at your reflection when you drive by buildings with big windows.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

dieracks said:


> When you look at your reflection when you drive by buildings with big windows.


X2... I get glimpses of my car from chrome bumpers, other black cars, polished aluminum fuel trucks, basically anything that will show a reflection. ..


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

When you spend over 5 mins. scrubbing and polishing the chrome exhaust tips because you haven't cleaned you car in a month :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

When you left your wife drive your recently upgraded (DP, intake, turbo discharge pipe, stage 2) without you in the car and she mentions how fast the car is. That was her first time driving it. All I could do was smile and say, 'yeah, it is fast."


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Jazznuts699 (Mar 11, 2007)

lipprandt35 said:


> X2... I get glimpses of my car from chrome bumpers, other black cars, polished aluminum fuel trucks, basically anything that will show a reflection. ..


x3

the office building next to ours has all windows on the side i drive by... i always look at the CC


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Likewise!! Mirrored windows are the best.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

10CC said:


> You cringe a little when your passengers grab the door handle and pull the door open, without waiting that split-second for the window to drop clear of the seal.


OMG YES! 


-When you realize your automatic headlights are not quite as sensitive as the Subaru in front of you because they didn't turn on under the bridge overpass.


----------



## CC_Lover (Sep 5, 2012)

How about during night time driving when approaching a turn? As you slow down you look for towards the right or left for the light beams to show the direction of your turn.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

buahhaha same here


----------

